# What breed?



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

what is this breed? I"m not sure. I've had Smokey for two years.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi. Please sign the rules and then post here twice more. Thanks.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A very pretty blue DLH (Domestic Longhair), with some Persian genes back in there judging from sturdy legs, shorter nose and profuse coat.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

I was thinking he was mixed with a Persian. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a North American Green Eyed Fluffy Cat


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> That's a North American Green Eyed Fluffy Cat


that's what i would have said too:love2:kittyturn


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Yup, he's a fluff ball! When I fed him this morning he came to me with a dead bird in his mouth!


----------

